# Property Taxes



## Johnny (Nov 3, 2015)

Got my property taxes in the mail this morning :evil: 
Just got back from a short but very agitated neighborhood meeting.
I am in a "Rural Settlement" area that is locked in against any kind
of commercial or multi-family developments. The minimum size
lot is 2.5 acres. The average size, including mine, is 5 acres.
Zoned Residential/Agriculture.
Our stupid governor has been on this stupid campaign to attract more
business and residents from other states to come live in the SunShine State.


Three years ago, my taxes were $980.00
then, $1200.00
Edit: due to a typographical error on the County Governments side,
my Property Tax Exemption dropped off and they added an additional
$1600 to my account...... ok, got that fixed, but, there is still a $400
increase from last year. Most residents in my area are retired and on a limited
income..... there is no way we can afford this jump.
if we don't pay, we could very easily loose our homesteads that we have
worked so hard for 30 to 60 years to keep.
This new bump is to pay for new schools, fire departments, police stations, hospitals,
widening the roads to handle all the new traffic and all the people needed to staff them.
This is _LUDICROUS_ !!!!!!!!

If we can not get this tax reduced prior to December First, several homesteads, 
including mine, will be on the market . . . . 
So, if you want to move to the SunShine State live in a country setting with YEAR ROUND FISHING, SWIMMING and BOATING,
and also, only 10 minutes from the back gate to _DISNEY WORLD_ !!!
let me know, I may have a place for you...... *MY PLACE !!*






.


----------



## overboard (Nov 3, 2015)

Come on up to PA, you'll run back to FL.! :lol: 
Haven't you figured it out yet, they will never have enough, MORE-MORE-MORE, someone has to pay for PAUL!
Just in case; the old phrase is "robbing Peter to pay Paul"!


----------



## KMixson (Nov 3, 2015)

overboard said:


> Come on up to PA, you'll run back to FL.! :lol:
> Haven't you figured it out yet, they will never have enough, MORE-MORE-MORE, someone has to pay for PAUL!
> Just in case; the old phrase is "robbing Peter to pay Paul"!



They want MORE-MORE-MORE and then give you LESS-LESS-LESS.


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 3, 2015)

When I have to pay mine, I write in the "memo" line on my check, "House Ransom". Believe me, it IS a ransom.

Roger


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't miss living in the sunshine state at all.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 4, 2015)

I apologize in advance for this rant.......

They should call property taxes what they really are......an *OWNERSHIP PENALTY*

Because that's exactly what it is, you are being penalized for owning something. Or to be more correct, you are merely renting the property from its *true* owner, the government, who can take it away any time they deem you have not "paid enough"

And as far as I am concerned, property taxes are a conspiracy between local municipalities and counties and greedy developers. Reason I say that is because if you live somewhere there is no development at all, your taxes are very low. But when people start building all around you, suddenly, your property is "worth more" ???? WTF?? That ain't the way I see it. IMHO, my property is now worth *less* because instead of being surrounded by undeveloped wooded areas and having peace and quiet, and not many people, now it's a bunch of beehives and houses that look like tool sheds jammed up on top of each other, more crowding, more crime, more traffic, more noise, more pollution, etc, etc.

So where's the conspiracy? Simple. Like I said, undeveloped property is not heavily taxed, but as soon as one developer comes in, up go the taxes. People on fixed incomes, or people who are not made of money, can no longer afford to pay it, and they end up selling the property, or they lose it on the courthouse steps. Either way, you can bet it will be gobbled up by a developer, and the county will make more money on those developments. Again, if more people are coming to an area, the quality of life goes down, but the taxes go up. You would think with that many more people, the tax rate should stay the same. But the greedy revenuers in government will always find a way to rip people off.

End rant.


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 4, 2015)

this is one thing i am looking forward to not having to pay when i sell my house, i will have to rent for a year or so due to divorce etc. it is indeed a penalty for owning.


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 4, 2015)

" only 10 minutes from the back gate to DISNEY WORLD !!! "

That might be good for some people but is way too close for me. 1000 miles 
from disney world is more like my speed.

Tim


----------



## PATRIOT (Nov 4, 2015)

Don't move to Arizona . . . WE ARE CLOSED FOR THE WINTER!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 4, 2015)

I am always a buyer! 


How good is the fishing?

If you really want to sell . . . . .


----------



## Johnny (Nov 4, 2015)

Fishing ?? in Central Florida, you are never more than 30 minutes from some kind of lake.
One hour to the famous St. Johns River (that flows north). The crappie and large mouth bass
capitol of the world. One hour to the East Coast for surf fishing.
Half hour to the Kenedy Space Center. 6 hours to the Florida Keys.

https://orlando.craigslist.org/grd/5299171286.html


----------



## lugoismad (Nov 5, 2015)

$300 for the year here for my 1/2 acre lot in the middle of town, in Southern Ohio.


----------



## Attwanl (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a house in pinellas county Fl, St. Pete area. When we moved to NC we lost home-stead excempition tax. WOW! Did the taxes go up then. If it wasn't for being able to keep renters in it, would have to sell it. 
Here in NC, the taxes aren't to bad.little over $500.00 for 10 acres, but most of it is to steep to farm or have easy access. Plus I'm in a low populated area, only about 5 miles from the Appalachian Trail.
So along with low taxes are a lot of inconveniences, a 1/2'hour to any kind of store or gas station, 1 hour to a lowes or Home Depot. We have a hardware store for the basics, which is good.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 5, 2015)

update : took all my papers to the Tax Office today . . . 
after MUCH scrutiny, somehow a "period" was
put in my name, which, in the computers _BRAIN_, made me a
completely new person !!!! which lost the Homestead Exemption.
so now, I think (and pray) that it can all be backed out and I am
back to normal......
this fiasco almost cost me $1600. It will take a week or so for the
bureaucratic dust to settle. whew #-o 

_BUT_ !! I am still looking to sell this awesome 5 acre country homestead
and look for something much smaller.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Nov 5, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> ... Or to be more correct, you are merely renting the property from its *true* owner, the government, who can take it away any time they deem you have not "paid enough"



Too true... one of the reasons I will not buy a house in the us again.


----------



## Moedaddy (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow!!! This is really messed up.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 8, 2015)

. . .


----------



## richg99 (Nov 8, 2015)

I thought OJ was in prison???


----------



## nowgrn4 (Nov 13, 2015)

Glad you got it fixed. If you're homesteaded the Save our Homes amendment we voted in years ago caps your tax increase to 3% a year.


----------

